# Battery Doctor



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/battery-doctor-iphone-power/id446751279?mt=8


This app. is suppose to help conserve battery life on the iphone and make it last longer ?


I find the battery level drops more quickly now that I have installed and use it. The app. alone drains the battery more while using it. Doesn't it ?
Anybody find this is the case ? If that is so, that is not good for the battery, is it ?


I assume that is how the app. suppose to work or not ?




Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well it is another process to now run in the background.

I've never liked those battery saving apps.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Juicedefender works well with Android unfortunately there is nothing I'm aware of for iPhones.


----------

